# Expat SARS refund issue



## tintin01 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,

I am an expat that recently worked in SA for 5 years as a contractor. I left in July 2012.

I have filed for my tax return and I am owed a return but I cannot have it deposited into my account as I closed my bank account (as I wont be returning) and now SARS is saying that I must have an active SA account to get the refund, they wont do international accounts or to a family friend account in SA.

Has anyone else come across this problem and how did they resolve it?

Is there a way I can get a power of attorney from an accountant?

Any resolutions would be HUGELY appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## northridge (Sep 6, 2013)

*SARS refund snafu*

Did anyone ever respond? I'm in the same boat with SARS. My wife and I returned from 
working a two year contract and are entitled to a refund. They seem good at collecting taxes but so far I don't see how we'll ever see the money since we were required to close our bank acct. in Joburg before leaving. 

Anyone??






tintin01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an expat that recently worked in SA for 5 years as a contractor. I left in July 2012.
> 
> ...


----------

